# Ibrahimovic: "Io come Napoleone. MLS grande opportunità per me"



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2016)

*Ibrahimovic: "Io come Napoleone. MLS grande opportunità per me"*

L'avventura di Zlatan Ibrahimovic nel calcio che conta potrebbe presto finire. Fino ad oggi lo svedese si è reso protagonista di una stagione tutt'altro che irresistibile al Manchester United, e stando alle recenti dichiarazioni sembra deciso a chiudere i giochi dall'altra parte dell'Oceano. Le motivazioni, però, non sembrano soltanto calcistiche. Ecco le sue parole: _"Molti giocatori amano stare per tanto tempo nella stessa squadra, io invece ho viaggiato molto come Napoleone. La MLS è una grande opportunità per me, non solo a livello calcistico quanto a titolo personale: voglio riuscire laddove Napoleone ha fallito e conquistare anche quella nazione. Quindi forse è giunta l'ora di attraversare l'Atlantico e conquistare gli States"_


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Novembre 2016)

Caro Ibra, il paragone con Napoleone è azzeccato: il vostro ego non vi ha fatto comprendere i vostri limiti (Russia=Premier League)


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Caro Ibra, il paragone con Napoleone è azzeccato: il vostro ego non vi ha fatto comprendere i vostri limiti (Russia=Premier League)



Ehehehe verissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2016)

A me ha stancato 'sto autoincensamento continuo di Ibra. Per carità, grandissimo calciatore, ma ce ne sono a pacchi migliori di lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me ha stancato 'sto autoincensamento continuo di Ibra. Per carità, grandissimo calciatore, ma ce ne sono a pacchi migliori di lui.



e' sempre stata la sua forza ... certo che continuare a parlare sempre di se come ad un dio .. che noia


----------



## alcyppa (22 Novembre 2016)

Si si, hai cannato spaventosamente la tua ultima destinazione "seria" ed ora l'unica opzione che ti rimane per continuare a guadagnare cifre folli è andare negli USA.

È un po' triste vederlo così (come i vecchi che non ammettono di esserlo), è stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti degli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> L'avventura di Zlatan Ibrahimovic nel calcio che conta potrebbe presto finire. Fino ad oggi lo svedese si è reso protagonista di una stagione tutt'altro che irresistibile al Manchester United, e stando alle recenti dichiarazioni sembra deciso a chiudere i giochi dall'altra parte dell'Oceano. Le motivazioni, però, non sembrano soltanto calcistiche. Ecco le sue parole: _"Molti giocatori amano stare per tanto tempo nella stessa squadra, io invece ho viaggiato molto come Napoleone. La MLS è una grande opportunità per me, non solo a livello calcistico quanto a titolo personale: voglio riuscire laddove Napoleone ha fallito e conquistare anche quella nazione. Quindi forse è giunta l'ora di attraversare l'Atlantico e conquistare gli States"_



Ma che sta a dire? mamma mia...


----------



## Dapone (23 Novembre 2016)

è un troll.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Novembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A me ha stancato 'sto autoincensamento continuo di Ibra. Per carità, grandissimo calciatore, ma ce ne sono a pacchi migliori di lui.



Personaggio ridicolo.


----------



## livestrong (23 Novembre 2016)

E' ironico ovviamente


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Caro Ibra, il paragone con Napoleone è azzeccato: il vostro ego non vi ha fatto comprendere i vostri limiti (Russia=Premier League)



Perfettamente d'accordo. Andare in Premier, a 34 anni, dopo aver giocato per anni in un campionato ridicolo, è stato un atto di grande presunzione.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Novembre 2016)

Personaggio ormai diventato vittima di sé stesso e del proprio ego, in maniera quasi ridicola...giusto che vada a svernare nel campionato dei mercenari e dei bolliti


----------



## patriots88 (23 Novembre 2016)

vabbè ci stà che vada in america.
ormai il suo in europa lo ha fatto e per guadagnare bene alla sua età non puo' che andare in mls.

grande zlatan. grande rimpianto non averti per più tempo con i nostri colori.


----------



## Black (25 Novembre 2016)

grande affetto per Ibra ma con queste dichiarazioni ha rotto. Che abbia il coraggio di ammettere che se va in MLS è perchè ormai non riesce più a fare la differenza come prima e vista l'età sarebbe anche normale.


----------

